# Today for the lunch



## DianaP81 (Feb 3, 2014)

BROWN RICE WITH CABBAGE AND TURMERIC
1 cabbage-2 leeks-260gr brown rice-turmeric-black pepper

To fry slowly in hot oil the leeks and boil the cabbages in salt water.
Not throw the cabbages water because I will use for cooking rice.
Put the rice in the pot leeks and lets toast a few minutes,  gradually adding the water from the cabbages like soup, bake the rice and add a sprinkling of turmeric and pepper. At the end, I put the cabbages and I mix everything for two minutes. Serve with a bit of parmesan cheese!


----------



## cave76 (Feb 3, 2014)

That sounds like a good (and easy) recipe. Thanks. I've saved it.


----------

